# You Might Be A Pigeon Nut If



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

You might be a pigeon nut. If your nick name in your neighorhood is "The pigeon man" or "pigeon lady".............If you're walking down a street and a bird poops on you and your first reaction is "Hmm he was a little out of form" you might be a pigeon nut"....................have you got a you might be a pigeon nut. Well post the one you have for the rest of us pigeon nuts. This call is for all Nosey Member Bunch ALL OF WHOM ARE PIGEON NUTS. GEORGE


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

george simon said:


> you're walking down a street and a bird poops on you and your first reaction is "Hmm he was a little out of form" you might be a pigeon nut".................... GEORGE



haha that is so me!!



--
You might be a pigeon nut when, you have seeds even in your washer and dryer filters


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You ARE a pigeon nut when you start to tell the neatest new story about what _your_ pij did recently and your friend's eyes either glaze over or cross!

Even worse, is starting to relate something neat you read about in PT and you can barely hear your friend(s) mutter, "again?!" or even worse, "yeah, yeah, yeah!"  

*SIGH*

Shi


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

lol i got one...


you might be a pigeon nut when you make a " you must be a pigeon nut " thread , just to see if everythings " normal" compared to other pigeon nuts


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

If a cop stops you for speeding,and you ask him to "convert your speed to yards-per-minute". You might be a pigeon nut. ..........................GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, I guess I am a pigeon nut then.
Not only do I attempt to tell my friends pigeons stories (which i'm sure they are tired of by now), but ny nicknames at school are "Pigeon Girl" and "Bird Lady", and I'm proud of it!

Which leads me to my "you might be a pigeon nut":
You might be a pigeon nut if... you know you are one and are proud of it! 
Haha.
You might be a pigeon nut if...you hold conversations with your pigeons?
Or no, if you hold conversations with them and then go and tell your friends about what you and your pidgie talked about today o:


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

george simon said:


> If a cop stops you for speeding,and you ask him to "convert your speed to yards-per-minute". You might be a pigeon nut. ..........................GEORGE




i dont understand that very much, can someone explain?


- at first i thought it said feeding lol not speeding 
like feeding wild birds a certain amount of yards per minute.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

george simon said:


> If a cop stops you for speeding,and you ask him to "convert your speed to yards-per-minute". You might be a pigeon nut. ..........................GEORGE


LOL. I love it! 

Explanation: When you race pigeons, their speed is calculated in yards per minute :]


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You are a pigeon nut when you go to the supermarket to get your family groceries and...

you also put lentils, split green peas, whole yellow corn kernals, and raw sunflower seeds in the cart!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Racing Pigeons Are Clocked In Yards -per-minute


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

george simon said:


> Racing Pigeons Are Clocked In Yards -per-minute


ohh okay gotcha! i wasthinking of that right after i posted lol. i get it now ty lol thats funny


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, the grocery shopping thing goes for me too.
The first thing I think of when we're shopping is, _"Is there anything I need that my pigeons would like? Am I out of crushed red pepper? Garlic? Hey maybe I should get a bag of peas...or no! Peanuts!"_
I'm not a pigeon nut...
I'm a pigeon goober, lol :B


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

one more...my co-workers know I am a pigeon nut. I was off for 4 days this week, and when I returned back today, I found a pile of newspapers that they collect and save for me for the coop.

Isn't that nice?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

You might be a pigeon nut if you think a Hi ROLLER is Not a Gambler. .GEORGE


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

george simon said:


> You might be a pigeon nut if you think a Hi ROLLER is Not a Gambler. .GEORGE




hahahhha!! omg George you just have to sit here all night and make more ! TRUE WORDS GEORGE !!! this is such a brilliant thread!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pic From Another Pigeon Nut ..*

I think I might be a little confused about what's going on here, but here's a pic of two lovely pigeons that I was asked to post for a lovely member here .. you all please take it from here!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> I think I might be a little confused about what's going on here, but here's a pic of two lovely pigeons that I was asked to post for a lovely member here .. you all please take it from here!


is that blood \ or an injury on the right wing of the blue bar?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

About the blood/injury: probably, looks like it to me...

Anyways, that picture does look pigeon nut-ish! Nice little decorations going on in that cage


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah now that i look at it more closely it seems like the wing is droped slightly also.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are a lovely couple! Thanks for the pictures and story, little bird!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awwww. Poor little pidgies!  
They seem pretty happy in that picture though, so that's good!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

oh ok thanks for the clarification.


and i appologize to you George to swaying the topic


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

little bird said:


> your freezer is chock full of plastic containers of split peas, both yellow & green, oatgroats, popcorn, buckwheat, barley, raw sunflower and safflower seeds.....leaving barely room for one tray of ice cubes and four *Stouffer's* frozen entrees (for me).



I like this one cause my Last name is in it .

Were related to them to but we never got a cut of the money  hahah.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay for the relatives of people who make food!?
lol  
Not fair! You should get some money too


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

So far some of these are REALLY funny .
Let's see...
You might be a pigeon nut if...you get stopped and asked if the bird in your arms is an endangered species.

You might be a pigeon nut if....you buy your pigeon cloths.

You might be a pigeon nut if...you go to the store wondering if you pigeon would like that color of showlaces.

You might be a pigeon nut if...you own a shirt with the names of all your pigeons on it.

You might be a pigeon nut if..you stop at you local Walgreens and talk to the pigeons nesting in the letters.

-Hilly


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Haha I was going to add these, but I think people 'beat me to it':

You know you're a pigeon nut if..

..a whole shelf in your fridge is given over to bird seeds and medicines;
..you go to the grocery store just for birdseed and dry beans for your custom seed blend;
..you even HAVE a custom seed blend????!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

You might be a pigeon nut if you pull one of those little photo albums out of your purse, to show people pics of your kids, and the pics are photos of your pigeons 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You might be a pigeon nut, if, while riding in the car, you can spot a pigeon ANYWHERE and MUST say to whoever is with you........"there's a pigeon"........
If my family had a nickel for every time I've said that, they'd be rich.  I'm sure they wish I would just "shut up already"........


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> You might be a pigeon nut, if, while riding in the car, you can spot a pigeon ANYWHERE and MUST say to whoever is with you........"there's a pigeon"........


HA! That's me!

My sister's doing it now too! She calls every morning with a status update on "her" feral flocks near work. Pidgies can be contagious!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You might be a pigeon nut if you worry about the ferals and how they'll make it through the winter if you can't be out there for them one day.

You might be a pigeon nut if you hope someone else is interested in feeding the ferals just so that you can have an off day.

You might be a pigeon nut if you go out of your way to buy the ferals different kinds of seeds so they won't be bored.

In other words, *I'M A PIGEON NUT!*

I think I just scared Maggie.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Let's see....

If you have seen Alan Parker's film _Birdy_ more than five or six times.

If you've learned how to ride a bike all the way home with one hand while holding an injured pigeon in the other...

If you find it impossible to maintain a friendship with someone who has no understanding and/or sympathy for pigeons....

If you walk around with the little tools necessary for cutting away threads from a pigeon's feet..._and actually do it_, no matter who you're with, where you're going, where you are or what's going on around you....

If always you walk around with one eye on the pigeons you pass, making mental notes of whether they're in good shape....

If during the summer months when it gets light very early, _you automatically wake up _at the crack of dawn, put on your clothes inside-out and stumble downstairs to be able to feed your flock of ferals in total peace on the deserted sidewalk....

On a more dramatic note: if you've ever walked around with a loaded gun in your pocket, absolutely ready to accept the consequences of kneecapping the obnoxious and violent guy who's warned you that _he's going to teach you a hard lesson the next time he catches you feeding pigeons in the neighborhood_....

And to end on a lighter note: finding an injured pij just before an important appointment in a plush office with a VIP....putting the pigeon in a plastic bag given to you by a sympathetic local merchant....going to the appointment and finding the Great Man seated behind his imposing desk...and after ten minutes or so of conversation, having the plastic bag that you nonchalantly walked in with and kept on your knees start rattling and shaking as the pij gradually comes to his senses...then, watching the VIP's eyes grow wider and wider in astonishment as you read his thoughts  ("What the hell is going on....? _Is he playing with himself under that bag...?_ Is this some kind of joke?...Am I being filmed?....Is the Board of Directors behind this?... )....and blurting out your story of finding the injured pij - and now that the cat's out of the bag, so to speak, hoisting it up and revealing the irate head of the pij poking out just to prove that you're not making it all up! 

And watching the Master of the Universe's expression go through five or six rapid costume changes as he tries to comprehend the incomprehensible - and knowing that you've probably marked him psychologically for life... 

I spare you the rest of the details, other than to say that the guy managed to pull himself together pretty well and actually expressed his wishes that the pij recover as we were saying goodbye....


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL - I do love these 

You might be a pigeon nut if you... can't drive under a bridge without looking for nests and pigeons (even at night) -- and the person your with asks "did you see any?" without you saying a word prior  

You might be a pigeon nut if you... trade bird stories with the clerk at the grocery story.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well...I'm sure glad I'm in good company!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Ryannon, is that true about the VP or is that made up? I couldn't help but laugh at it because you described it so well.  

I don't think I'd ever have such an understanding VP like that where I work.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your computer "bookmarks" consist mainly of pigeon related links with PT being the first one.

Having about 12 cannisters on your kitchen counter and they all contain seed.

Worrying about all the syringes you throw in the trash.

Your grocery and Walmart list consists primarily of pigeon related items.

In the winter you decide to launder your husband's jacket, empty the pockets only to find pigeon poop from when he has picked one up that needed help.

Devoting most of your day, off and on, to pigeon related tasks.

Having your GOOD friends ask about your pigeons - by name! Shows you talk about them, maybe, too much?

You make yourself sick from worrying about a sick pigeon.

And on and on and on..........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You might be a pigeon nut......if you do all the above, but I think you really are a conscientious, educated, concerned and caring individual, who makes this world a better place for pigeons (as well as other birds and creatures), and whom God smiles upon.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

You might be a pigeon nut if.......

POOP becomes a hot topic of discussion!
(The look, the smell, the consistancy, the frequency.....A cause for alarm - if they look bad. And a cause for joy - if they look healthy. You've even shared pictures of the bad ones and the good ones with the other pigeon nuts!)

Linda


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Garye said:


> Ryannon, is that true about the VP or is that made up? I couldn't help but laugh at it because you described it so well.
> 
> I don't think I'd ever have such an understanding VP like that where I work.



The story is absolutely true. 

Luckily for me, the VIP in question was neither my boss nor a prospective employer - there wasn't much he could do against me to show his displeasure even if he had wanted to - and as it turned out, he took it all pretty well. 

After all, never, ever, in his wildest dreams.... 

Coda: When we ran into each other a year or so later, he even asked me how the pij had made out...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hee hee, this is a terrific thread.

You might be a pigeon nut if the shelves in your kitchen all contain jars of sprouting seeds.

If in order to find a clean towel you have to tramp all the way out to the loft.

If your preferred home decoration is festooning the walls with pictures of pigeons.

Margaret


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*You might be a pigeon nut if*

your looking for polar fleece so you pijes don't get cold in the winter nights while sleeping.

pigeon craps on your windshield and you drive around thinking nothing of it.

you put perches under your patio so if there is a lone pigeon with no flock to hang out with he has a safe protected place to sleep.

your more concerned about the cleanliness of there dwellings and water then your own.

your spending time on a pigeon forum when you should be doing more constructive things like mowing the lawn.

*I think I have issues. LOL!*


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL so far!!!! These are so great. 

You MIGHT be a pigeon nut if. . .

The first thing people in your family say to you in the morning is not "how are you" but "how are your pigeons today?"

You have a ridiculously high electricity bill due to heating pads and heat lamps set up for the pijies though you live in a town where it has snowed twice in the last 25 years. 

All of your friends know your pigeons by name, and if they don't, you don't really consider them your friends.

The first thing you do in the morning is get out of bed and feed, water, and clean the pijies. . .sunshine, rain, sleet, snow. . .the mail carriers have nothing on you!!

You need some peace and quiet so you go sit in your aviary.

Your household art consists of pictures of mostly pigeons.

You spend more time on Pigeon Talk than you do on any other site.

You take pictures at stoplights of pigeons on lamp posts; which is the reason you had the camera in the car in the first place, just in case.

You have carried a pigeons home with you in a variety of colorful and ingenious ways, including and not limited to: the SF Ferry, jacket pocket, grocery box or bag, someone ELSE's jacket, a picnic basket.

You have been unable to attend an important event because you find a pigeon in the parking lot that must be rushed home to be cared for.

You have a chicken who thinks it's a pigeon.

Your friends understand well the "love it or leave it" concept and sit patiently with glazed eyes while you describe the latest pairing in the aviary, or who was preening who, or who ate the lettuce first, or who had the longest bath, etc.!

More than half your sentences start out "I read on Pigeon Talk. . ." or "When I was out in the aviary. . ." or "Did you know pigeons can. . ."

When your boyfriend sees the new batch of 100+ pictures you've taken and says "Wow, babe, there's a pigeon standing there! Look at that one, it's standing too! And so is that one! That one is flying, but that next one, yup, it's just standing there! And so's the next one!"  

Your cats know better than to bother the pigeons because they don't want to be looking for another home. 

You go out to eat and bring home a "pijie bag" instead of a "doggy bag" with leftovers.

You have the occasional pigeon resting on your bed or clean laundry, looking at itself in the mirror on the bathroom counter, or taking a bath in the fish tank filter.

You spend more money at the feed store and hardware store (building aviaries and upgrading!) than you do at the grocery store.

Your vet bills for rescued pigeons total more than your medical bills for the year.

You have corrected more people about the whole "rats with wings" thing than anything else that comes up in conversation.

You can't take a vacation or go anywhere for more than one night because no one can take care of your pigeons right.

You proudly tell people you are buying birdseed/cat houses/veggies/heating pads for your PIGEONS. Yes, PIGEONS! And then you wait for them to ask about it so you can tell them more.

You have had to find a new place to live because you won't give up your pigeons.

You carry around birdseed in the trunk for a hungry pigeon you might find, and you feed the pigeons while standing next to the "Do Not Feed The Birds" sign.

*************************

I can definitely relate to what others wrote about, especially carrying around tools to catch birds and remove string, and jacket pockets with poop in them! I think Treesa put it best about how we are.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, great post. I can really relate to the vet bill part and not taking a vacation!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

You might be a pigeon nut , if pigeons follow your car after your done feeding them in the park 


You might be a pigeon nut, if you get more frightened to see a hawk above your house than your pigeons


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> ROFL so far!!!! These are so great.
> 
> You MIGHT be a pigeon nut if. . .
> 
> ...


MaryJane,
I can just as well sign my name to your post and say it's my experience too.  
In addition, I have learned to always carry a small kennel around in the back of my car with the seed, towel, blanket for ...just in case. It's used frequently because as a pigeon nut, I can spot a pigeon in need from a block away.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Charis said:


> I can spot a pigeon in need from a block away.



lol theres one right there!

you know your a pigeon nut when you can spot a pigeon in need from a block away!


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

*pigeon nut.*

you know you are a pigeon nut, when you spend more time in the loft than you do in the house.
And you have to get fed with the pigeons.
And you know you are surely a pigeon nut when you come home from work in the evening and tell your wife you missed your pigeons.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> You might be a pigeon nut , if pigeons follow your car after your done feeding them in the park



Or even 'worse': if they run along the sidewalk behind you or fly like seagulls following a fishingboat just above your head for a block and a half everytime you go out - with passerbys looking on in disbelief and your neighbors muttering  _"There goes the pigeon nut!"_


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

LMAO! Hilarious! You might be a pigeon nut if your friends argue over who gets to name that egg due to hatch in 2 weeks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You might be a pigeon nut if you brought your favorite pidgie in the living room just so he/she could watch Valiant (or any other pigeon related film) with you 
I almost did that once, but my mom told me I couldn't bring him in


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Hehe! Bet he was watching through the window!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*YOU MIGHT BE A PIGEON NUT IF*

You leave happy hour with your friends so your home in time to feed the ferals before the sun goes down. Your out shopping and you have to stop to get home to feed the pigeons.

Your peers at work ask how your weekend was and you just say fine. Knowing the funnest part of the weekend was watching the pigeons take a bath.

All the pictures on your digital camera are of pigeons.

Long time ago my family wanted a recent picture of me. So I had one taken me, my dog and a pigeon.

I feel like I'm in therapy. I seriously need help. LOL!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You are a pigeon nut if you pay the maintanance man in your building a monthly salary (even if you can't aford it)to keep his mouth shut and never let anybody in your apartment.
You are a pigeon nut if you move every three years because of your pigeons.
You're a pigeon nut it you are going with your friend to dinner, all dressed up and cancel the plans because you got a call to pick up a sick or injured pigeon. Worse, you turn around and just announce to your friend "you'don't mind going with me?" And the good friend doesn't object even though she thinks it's ridiculous.
You're a pigeon nut if you tell your husband you have only 20 pigeons even though the number is much greater, because he has set a limit of 20 pigeons in the house. And he knows better than to count them.

Reti


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Ryannon,

*



And to end on a lighter note: finding an injured pij just before an important appointment in a plush office with a VIP....putting the pigeon in a plastic bag given to you by a sympathetic local merchant....going to the appointment and finding the Great Man seated behind his imposing desk...and after ten minutes or so of conversation, having the plastic bag that you nonchalantly walked in with and kept on your knees start rattling and shaking as the pij gradually comes to his senses...then, watching the VIP's eyes grow wider and wider in astonishment as you read his thoughts ("What the hell is going on....? Is he playing with himself under that bag...? Is this some kind of joke?...Am I being filmed?....Is the Board of Directors behind this?... )....and blurting out your story of finding the injured pij - and now that the cat's out of the bag, so to speak, hoisting it up and revealing the irate head of the pij poking out just to prove that you're not making it all up! 

And watching the Master of the Universe's expression go through five or six rapid costume changes as he tries to comprehend the incomprehensible - and knowing that you've probably marked him psychologically for life... 

I spare you the rest of the details, other than to say that the guy managed to pull himself together pretty well and actually expressed his wishes that the pij recover as we were saying goodbye....

Click to expand...

*LOL! My eyes are watering and laughing so hard I think I unclogged an artery.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This gets better and better. LOL Reti, yours is probably the best - employing the maintenance man.  

Kippy, I can so relate to all of yours. Friends that we eat with know we can never be available until around 5:30 in the winter and 6:30 in the summer because we have to make sure the pigeons are tucked in for the night. And, the digital camera part was so funny - me too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sure love this thread. George, you were so smart to start it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Charis said:


> I sure love this thread. George, you were so smart to start it.


I agree! I think this thread could go on for a long time  

You might be a pigeon nut if... every animal shelter/rehab in your surrounding counties knows your name and number by heart, since you've reminded them all so many times that you will take in any injured or homeless pidgie they find. 
Or even worse, you remind them this knowing you don't have the room for anymore, but when the time comes you rearrange your living room (or other room) just so you can make room for the new addition to your feathered friends  

You might be a pigeon nut if you can quote different parts of pigeon related movies/documentaries off the top of your head, and your friends DON'T get scared.

You might be a pigeon nut if...
You're watching a boring movie with your family, who apparently like it. You decide you dislike the movie and don't feel like watching it anymore, so you get up to leave the room. Then, as soon as you take a step through the door.... you hear the sound of pigeons cooing in the movie, and immediately stop in your tracks and run back to your seat, eyes lit up and scanning the screen for the pigeons you heard.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

You might be a pigeon nut if after returning to work from lunch someone notices pj poop on your shoulder.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*You might be a pigeon nut if*

You have pigeon pictures in your cell phone as call identifiers.


Anybody try to record the cooing and use it as a ring tone? I haven't but just thought of it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've thought of doing that before, but my cell phone won't let me


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

ROFLMAO! Mea Culpa, I fit so many of these I've lost count George, starting this thread was pure genius. I can't stop laughing.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My fellow members, you have graced my day with TONS of laughter! I was _only_ gone for about 24 hours and came back to loads of new "goodies!" HOW FUN!

To add a few more...I know I *AM* a pigeon nut (no "might" about it!  ) 'cause...

- my return address labels have a pigeon (Squeaks)
- my Christmas cards are all about pigeons
- I wear clothing with pigeon(s) picture(s)...poop is optional  
- being on permanent vacation (retired) is just an excuse to spend more time on PT
- I see pigeons in my dreams
- I now feel guilty because I put Squeaks in his "home" when I go out...
- I'm beginning to prefer NOT going out!  

Shi


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

lol i got one 

You might be a pigeon nut if , when you watch a movie and you see a pigeon, you can automatically tell what breed it is, and you tell everyone around you


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

You Migth Be A Pigeon Nut If

Your Pigeons Cage Looks Nicer Then Your Own Room

Your Pigeons Have A Whole Room In Your Home

You Bring Your Pigeons In A Nigth When Its Cold Outside.

You call Your Pigeons Your Kids Not Pets ( tell Your Mom That The Flying Grand Kids Are Doing Good)

You Send Out A Hatching/Adoption Card/E-mail/Post Here About The New Babys. 

You Park Your Car Outside So The Pigeons Can Have The garage until Your Loft Is Put Open.

You Spend More Money On Your Pigeon then You Do Yourself.

You Can Trace Your Pigeons Back 5+ Years And know Who Is Out Of who. With Out looking. 

This Is A great Thread And So Funny.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

horsesgot6 said:


> You Migth Be A Pigeon Nut If
> You Can Trace Your Pigeons Back 5+ Years And know Who Is Out Of who. With Out looking.


Once again I am a proven pigeon nut 
I've had pigeons for 5 years, and I can tell you which one came out of who, and I can tell you where I got all the first ones that the children came out of.
My friends would probably think I was insane if they gave me the time to explain where each bird came from. I could tell them who the parents (grandparents, etc.) where, about when they were hatched regardless of a band, who their nest mate was, who their current and previous mates are, which one they are when they're flying, and any of the additional little stories about them like hawk attacks/rescues, sicknesses, how cute they were when the were squeakers and would sit on your arm...haha 
I'm not crazy!...I...just have a good selective memory!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> *You might be a pigeon nut if*
> You have pigeon pictures in your cell phone as call identifiers.
> Anybody try to record the cooing and use it as a ring tone? I haven't but just thought of it.


Yep, I'm guilty of doing BOTH  !

These all are funny. I can relate to many of the things posted. 
I'm with Shi, I AM a pigeon nut.

-Hilly

Then again I am just an animal nut. I do similar thing in reguards to the other pet companions.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great thread!!
Let's see, these have probably already been said but I know I am a pigeon nut because:


I love having a day off because it means I can spend more time in the aviary.
All of the photos and videos on my camera are of my pigeons.
I can tell which pigeon (or dove) is cooing without looking - their voices are all different.
My pigeons have their own outfits.
I have taken my pigeons to the movies, and to the coffee shop, and on day trips.
When we plan to watch a movie on the couch, my husband always asks, "Which birds are we watching with tonight?"

There are more reasons if these don't convince you


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I got one...

If you have several feathers in your house you might be a pigeon nut.

I have a pigeon feather from one my friend's birds.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm not crazy!...I...just have a good selective memory!


LOL!!! I think I'm going to start using that line for many things  

This next one comes from my experience with my cats - but it COULD be for pijies and doves too  

You know you're a pigeon nut if you interpret the looks your birds give you and complete sentences for them. In fact, you have entire conversations with them based on their looks / glances / behaviors. Whoever is with you just stands by patiently, completely understanding that this is you


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I have found this thread entertaining even though I'm not a pigeon nut.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> I have found this thread entertaining even though I'm not a pigeon nut.
> 
> Pidgey


You're just a "plain ol' NUT!!! "   PLUS a pigeon nut........don't even try it!! You KNOW you're just as nutty as any person on here when it comes to a little ol' pigeon.......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah, Pidgey - and who lets a pigeon roost on their closet door every night? Or, takes a wonderful little blind pigeon on walks and lets him fly? I could go on......

And, lets see......how many pigeons do you have now?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just because I have a few doesn't mean that I'm a nut about them, you know. And most of them are quite certain that they're humans and not pigeons, anyhow, so they don't count.

Pidgey


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

When you start taking baths with your pij... 

Poopzilla has been working up to this, and finally 'took the plunge' off the edge of the tub this very morning  

Supported by my legs, he did a thorough wash-up, including a big wing-flap or two afterward to shake off the excess water - right into my face...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Just because I have a few doesn't mean that I'm a nut about them, you know. Pidgey


OH YES IT DOES...............

AND.........you might be a *PIGEON* nut, if you spend your free time on a *PIGEON* forum, using the username *PIDGEY*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Jonathan...I forgot all about taking showers with Squeaks - now THAT's being a pigeon "togetherness" nut! I'm sure you and Poopzilla had a wonderful time and he's now "squeaky" clean...hopefully, you are too!  

AND, Pidgey _has_ NO free time, so that's even more devotion as a pigoen nut (emphasis on the *nut!)*  hahahahahahaha

Keep 'em comin' folks...gettin' better and better!  

Shi
& Squeaks (who says on behalf of all my kind, we thank you humans...we love you too!)


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

This Thread is sooooo funny and sooooo true!
Great idea, George! Thanks!

I as well as my family, have recently realized my 'pigeon nuttiness' when at the Thanksgiving dinner table as everyone was taking turns Thanking God for blessings of health, family, children...etc., I proudly announce that I'm thankful to God for bringing my Ally back home safe and sound as well as for bringing Rally, Coco and Hoppy into my life!
Not only did everyone just stare at me with raised eyebrows, but my daughter looked at me and said, "What???!!!"
Unfortunately, my sis from the shore wasn't there to back me up!!!

I guess I qualify with the rest of you guys!!! and happily so, I might add!


----------



## msrockdove (Nov 8, 2006)

*From the privileged caretaker of Super Bad Ed and his beautiful new wife, Elaina*

* *You might be a pigeon nut if you must constantly explain to people that the track marks on your hands are love bites from your pigeon, not from heroin use! Now you know why I call him Super Bad Ed! Thank you all for the compliments on my beautiful birds. The picture posted by my friend shows them in their wedding bower!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

You might be a pigeon nut if You give your race birds a pep talk before they go to a race. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> You might be a pigeon nut if You give your race birds a pep talk before they go to a race. .GEORGE


LOL..., but I'm sure they listen....they may or may not respond though...


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> This Thread is sooooo funny and sooooo true!
> Great idea, George! Thanks!
> 
> I as well as my family, have recently realized my 'pigeon nuttiness' when at the Thanksgiving dinner table as everyone was taking turns Thanking God for blessings of health, family, children...etc., I proudly announce that I'm thankful to God for bringing my Ally back home safe and sound as well as for bringing Rally, Coco and Hoppy into my life!
> ...


Yep...you're a nut case   We all understand perfectly! If you have anything wonderful to be thankful for..it's getting Ally back!!!


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

A slight twist to the topic: from pigeon nuts to pigeon nuttiness  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CELK1Fjxvtg&feature=related


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ryannon said:


> A slight twist to the topic: from pigeon nuts to pigeon nuttiness
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CELK1Fjxvtg&feature=related


 Hi Ryannon,LOL LOL LOLLOL THAT WAS ONE BIG PIGEON AND THE GUY OR GAL IN THAT PIGEON COSTUME MUST BE THE NUTTYEST PIGEON NUT OF US ALL .GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey its the pigeon attack thing!
I have an icon saved on my computer like that.
I had no idea it was a video too...like...well it had to be a video first to be that icon, but I didn't know it was on youtube...haha
^ Had to save myself from sounding stupid lol


----------



## jack1747 (Sep 16, 2007)

ryannon said:


> A slight twist to the topic: from pigeon nuts to pigeon nuttiness
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CELK1Fjxvtg&feature=related


ROLF hahhahhahhahhahha I want one of those!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> I have found this thread entertaining even though I'm not a pigeon nut.
> 
> Pidgey


*You might be a pigeon nut if. . . .you're Pidgey*.  

You might be a pigeon nut if. . .

Your "pigeon/aviary" clothes (aka those that are okay to be pooped on) outnumber your "good/going out" clothes.

You buy designer alfalfa just for them to line their nestboxes with.

You have been to *every single store* in your town to ask if they have any spare milk crates for your pigeons to nest in.

You have been pulled over on the way home from the City shelter for a broken tail light and had to explain to the cop why you have a car full of 22 ringneck doves, three chukar partridges, a mama hamster and her babies, two fancy pigeons, and one feral pigeon.

You dream about pigeons almost every night.

Your worst nightmare is something getting into your loft.

They ALL know you by name and already have your order rang up when you go to the local feed/pet store (and the owner has ready for you any pigeons or doves that need a special home).

You get caught by a stranger cooing to a feral pigeon.

You decorate your aviary with nonsensical things from the dollar store.

You don't have to pay for therapy, but instead spend an hour with your birds and feel much better. Though the costs may even out in the end hehe.

***********************************************
I really liked:

You can tell which pigeon is which just by their coo.

Your camera is full of pigeon pictures!!!! (and so is the photo folder on your computer!)

And Reti, I feel your pain. . . I had a lot of pigeons (mostly doves at that point actually) in a 2 bedroom apartment I lived in, and my then-boyfriend was just as into them as I was, which made it doubly hard lol. We made sure the maintenance guy was a good friend of ours and he kept it hush-hush.  He was an animal nut too so we got lucky.  Other places we weren't so lucky with understanding managers.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

maryjane said:


> Your worst nightmare is something getting into your loft.



Very true for me, exept its not something getting into the loft, its hawks getting them in the air


----------

